# New server



## VampirD (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, my home server (an old desktop pc) is dying, so I want to buy a new one before it dies

What do you think about this one?


----------



## oed (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got one of those, only with a N36L instead of the N40L cpu in the model you linked to, and I absolutely love it

They are decent quality low end servers, space and power efficient, virtually silent, supports ECC memory, and if equipped with the remote access card (lights out management) easy to stow away in the basement. I'm pretty happy with mine, although its kind of lacking in the cpu department, have no serial port, and doesn't support SOL. The fact that it has a fake RAID controller and doesn't support hotswap out of the box doesn't bother me since I have no use for those features.

Recently the HP Microserver N54L model was introduced. At 2.2GHz it quite a bit faster than the N36L at 1.3GHz and the N40L at 1.5GHz models, but also consumes quite a bit more power. Otherwise they're identical, AFAIK. But the price for the N54L model is, atleast here in Norway, not that far off the price of a FUJITSU PRIMERGY TX100 S3P E3-1220V2 3.1GHZ. So I'm considering getting that one instead of the newest HP Microserver when I upgrade my server later this year.


----------



## VampirD (Feb 14, 2013)

So I'll buy one, I need it as home server for a few services such as apache, owncloud, wordpress and nfs, also my own linux repo. I use it as a hobby server XD

Thanks for your help


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2013)

I didn't know about the remote access card. Lights out management is useful - thanks!


----------



## DaveQB (Oct 13, 2013)

Does the HP MicroServer Remote Access Card work with FreeBSD?


----------



## oed (Oct 13, 2013)

Indeed it does. I've recently installed 10-current by using the virtual kvm from my laptop, booting from an usb image on the same laptop mapped as virtual media to the server. The server was powered on using the web interface on the remote access card.

The operating system see the remote access card as a graphics card (which it is), and the virtual media as USB or CD/DVD removable media. However, on the client side it requires Java and JavaWS, and I've only tried that from my Linux laptop.


----------



## DaveQB (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I'll be buying one of these cards now


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Mar 18, 2014)

It depend what you want to achieve. It works also as a console. I kicked mine out as the card itself had trouble and the way down to the cellar is not to far 
My card has had the trouble, that you can't really change the password of the admin that would be able to login. If you do so, you are no longer able to connect and have to re-flush the card bios again to get access.
So if your admin network is reachable from internet, everybody would be able to login as adminassword - which was not acceptable for me.
The card also has a nice CLI interface, but also has the same trouble: it crashes after a while and you don't get anything out.

So if not bought until now, save the money.


----------

